
Video shows electronic voting machine changing ballot in Mississippi - traderjane
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/08/28/mississippi-election-machine-changes-votes-video/
======
traderjane
> Over and over again, the man touches a box on an electronic voting machine
> to cast his ballot for Mississippi gubernatorial candidate Bill Waller Jr.
> And over and over again, the machine instead checks off a vote for Waller’s
> opponent in Tuesday’s GOP runoff, Mississippi Lt. Gov. Tate Reeves.

> “How would that happen?” a woman exclaims in the background.

> “It is not letting me vote for who I want to vote for,” the man says.

~~~
java-man
You do realize this works as designed?

A cheap, secure, verifiable method (paper ballot) has been replaced by
something that can easily and (often) untraceably change the results of the
vote (electronic machines) for a reason.

The reason is to keep those currently in power - in power. This must be
obvious to everybody by now.

